# The cement log brick thing?



## RazorsEdge (Aug 22, 2006)

This was also pulled from the river where the paver bricks were and i have no idea what it is or if it has any significance....It has a flat front but curvature in the back and also flat sides inticating it was connected to more similar pieces......But what? I can't think what it's application could have been...It also has "1390 B3" and a pattern engraved on the front....It's about 25 pounds, maybe 30.....Look at all 3 pics and let me know if you have any ideas.......


----------



## RazorsEdge (Aug 22, 2006)

2nd


----------



## RazorsEdge (Aug 22, 2006)

3rd...Thanks for the help yall.


----------



## capsoda (Aug 22, 2006)

Hey Jon, It looks like part of a capital that goes over an arched doorway or window.


----------



## RazorsEdge (Aug 22, 2006)

The awesome part of that is that THAT would mean it was part of a building and maybe its worth some money? haha maybe not though....If that is true maybe the numbers are a code for its location in the arch?


----------



## capsoda (Aug 23, 2006)

More likely the numbers are the lot and makers code.


----------



## JGUIS (Aug 23, 2006)

I've seen gravestones like that, but I'd stick with the keystone for an arch.


----------



## sweetrelease (Aug 23, 2006)

my first thought was gravestone,matt


----------



## towhead (Aug 24, 2006)

Look here:  http://www.architecturals.net/antiques/home.cfm?page=products&SubCategoryID=370&CategoryID=94&subcat=y

 They resemble what you have-I think [8|]


----------



## RazorsEdge (Aug 25, 2006)

This is ALOT newer than those on the links i think....It looks like this piece I have was made off of a curved cynder block, because there are 2 holes on the bottom.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Sep 5, 2006)

sure is a nice brick!


----------

